# Make a reef in Destin?



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

How hard woul it be to get the city or county to make some free dive reefs off the coast of Destin like they have in Pensacola? It would be awesome for te locals to have spots that aren't full of snorkel boats and stuff like that. Also may be a good spearfishing spot. Who do you contact to get ideas like this out? Is it even worth the effort?


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_reefs.html


I gathered up a bunch of stuff a while back and called them a guy came buy and told me the metal frames were too thin but he knew a guy that would sell me some chicken coups and another guy with a barge to take them out,what a racket the stuff I had was much better than any chicken coup Ive dove on but anyway these are the folks you need to contact good luck and let us know what they say.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Ok will do, is it something I would have to pay for or does the city/county pay for it?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

This is the email I sent to them so hopefully we can get some answers quickly!! 

I'm trying to find some answers to a few questions and was led to you, so hopefully you can produce some answers for me. 

1: I'm wanting to see what it would take to get some snorkel reefs in the Destin area on the gulf side right past the sandbars? They have a few in Pensacola that are really nice that are made of some form of piling material. 

2: Is this something that the state/county would be willing to fund or would it be something an interested party would have to come out with the finance end?

3: If this is something that could be done, what kind of materials would be required for the construction? Could this be built by an individual or would it have to be a prefab construction that is certified for this use?

4: What fees are associated with a project like this if I were to have to come up with the financial end?

I am very interested in this and would like to try to get started on something like this soon if it is possible to be done at all. 

Thank you for your help,
Blaine Atkinson
850-324-7422

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

If this can be done and it would be something the county wouldn't cover financially do you guys think its possible o start a fundraiser to finance it or at least a good portion since more than just I would be using it?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Does anyone have any experience a to length of time this process takes? I have limited time due to working offshore.....


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Update: this is the reply I received to my email....


Blain .. I will respond to your questions one at a time below.

1: I'm wanting to see what it would take to get some snorkel reefs in the Destin area on the gulf side right past the sandbars? They have a few in Pensacola that are really nice that are made of some form of piling material.

We have two in the works right now for the Gulf side. One is located on the east end og Henderson Beach State Park in Destin. And, the second is located at Beach Access #4 on Okaloosa Island. The working names are Crystal Beach Reef and Okaloosa Island Reef. The permit applications were submitted over a year and a half-ago. We have received our State permits but we are still waiting for our Federal permits (very frustrating).

2: Is this something that the state/county would be willing to fund or would it be something an interested party would have to come out with the finance end?

Funding has been secured for the Crystal Beach Reef through BP restoration funds and the Tourist Development Council is interested in funding the Okaloosa Island Reef. I anticipate kick-off for the construction of the Crystal Beach Reef to commence in about 6 months. 

3: If this is something that could be done, what kind of materials would be required for the construction? Could this be built by an individual or would it have to be a prefab construction that is certified for this use?

See attached design drawings for the Crystal Beach Reef. The Okaloosa Island Reef is almost identical.


4: What fees are associated with a project like this if I were to have to come up with the financial end?

Each one of the two projects will cost about $275,000.

Scott R. Henson
Environmental Regulatory Manager
Artificial Reef Program Manager
Mosquito Control Interim Director
Cell: 850-978-0009
SouthernLINC: 1*2*157
[email protected]

Okaloosa County Public Works - North Office
1759 South Ferdon Blvd.
Crestview, FL 32536
Phone: 850-423-4886
Fax: 850-689-5715

Okaloosa County Public Works - South Office
84 Ready Avenue
Fort Walton Beach, FL 32548
Phone: 850-609-6165
Fax: 850-654-7397

Please note: Due to Florida’s very broad public records laws, most written communications to or from County employees regarding County business are public records, available to the public and media upon request. Therefore, this e-mail communication, including your email address, may be subject to public disclosure and public record retention requirements.




-----Original Message-----
From: Blaine Atkinson [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, May 17, 2013 8:49 PM
To: Scott Henson
Subject: Snorkeling reef

I'm trying to find some answers to a few questions and was led to you, so hopefully you can produce some answers for me.

1: I'm wanting to see what it would take to get some snorkel reefs in the Destin area on the gulf side right past the sandbars? They have a few in Pensacola that are really nice that are made of some form of piling material.

2: Is this something that the state/county would be willing to fund or would it be something an interested party would have to come out with the finance end?

3: If this is something that could be done, what kind of materials would be required for the construction? Could this be built by an individual or would it have to be a prefab construction that is certified for this use?

4: What fees are associated with a project like this if I were to have to come up with the financial end?

I am very interested in this and would like to try to get started on something like this soon if it is possible to be done at all.

Thank you for your help,
Blaine Atkinson
850-324-7422

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

There were files attached to this email but I do not know how to attach them here on my phone.....


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

I was going to mention the tourist development council next but see they are already involved,i do know that anything closer to the beach like that has to be really heavy and well constructed or it will all just get beat to pieces or wash up on the beach the next tropical storm/hurricane that comes through so likely need to have them involved because they can use that good ole bp money for good use.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah, I'm glad it's already in the works!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

It would be hard because there's 100 parasail boats that run the pretty close inshore during the summer.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Good to know at least the project are in the works.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> Each one of the two projects will cost about $275,000.
> ...


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

It seemed really high to me as well but figured it went as most govt jobs do, to a relative with the highest bid.....


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

If you think that $275K is too much go out and buy yourself a tug, barge, a couple cranes, a front end loader, a couple dump trucks, hire a couple employees, pay for all the insurance, work up a bid, and submit it to the county. Far more goes into the cost of deploying the reef than just the cost of the materials.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I agree if you were to purchase the boat and everything but usually (at least in my industry) boats and barges are contracted for the job, not bought. 

Either way, I'm still happy that it is being out out there! It will give locals a nice shore dive spot!


----------



## Rofhnald (Jun 6, 2013)

is it something I would have to pay for or does the city/county pay for it?


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

Easier to ask for forgiveness. Nighttime is your friend. The government is so broken and corrupt.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I considered it, just didn't know what to make one out of.....


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Concrete in an old boat. Just make damn sure the water is deep enough.


----------

